# Stirring/Degassing after Sparkolloid



## saintprovogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

This probably could be a question related to wine making in general, but I'm pretty much referring to my Skeeter Pee. So yesterday I added some Sparkolloid to my S.P. and by the end of the night I saw a lot of sediment at the bottom of the carboy, so it looked like it had completely settled out. Would it help if I stirred the mixture up to collect more particles in the wine, or is that useless as it's already done it's job? Maybe just rack it off the lees now? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 30, 2010)

When you added the sparkolloid did you stir the daylights out of it? Well not that much but a good stirring.

I would let it sit for a few weeks if you can. There isn't a lot of sediment in the s.p. so it should clear faster than wine.

Maybe in 2 weeks rack it off the sediment, sweeten, sorbate and let it sit a couple of weeks to ensure it's not going to referment.

I sweeten mine to 1.010 FYI


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> When you added the sparkolloid did you stir the daylights out of it? Well not that much but a good stirring.
> 
> I would let it sit for a few weeks if you can. There isn't a lot of sediment in the s.p. so it should clear faster than wine.
> 
> ...



Stirred the daylights out of it!  I had already racked it off any sediment there was from the skeeter before adding the sparkolloid so I believe it's just spark/particles in the bottom now. Before I added the fining agent last night it was already stabilized with sorbate, sweetened, and degassed (as much as it's going to with a whip and brake bleeder). It's actually got a lovely flavor, it was just cloudy. Guess I'll wait a few weeks now and not worry about stirring any more.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 30, 2010)

That sounds good. Sometimes it's hard to remember every threads details, especially when you are not looking at the wine.


----------



## Brian (Dec 30, 2010)

saintprovogirl said:


> Stirred the daylights out of it!  I had already racked it off any sediment there was from the skeeter before adding the sparkolloid so I believe it's just spark/particles in the bottom now. Before I added the fining agent last night it was already stabilized with sorbate, sweetened, and degassed (as much as it's going to with a whip and brake bleeder). It's actually got a lovely flavor, it was just cloudy. Guess I'll wait a few weeks now and not worry about stirring any more.



I will tell you girl that my last SP batch was cloudy and never did clear. I degassed very well with a mityvac and then used super clear and usually that works in a few hours but my SP didn't clear. I tried Pectic enzime to see if it was pectic haze and that didn't work either so I am not sure. The whole batch is gone except 1 bottle and I did get lots of compliments on it so I guess it really doesn't matter if it is clear or not. Especially after a couple of glasses.. haha


----------



## WinoOutWest (Dec 31, 2010)

Brian,
I've done 3 batches of Pee with Sparkolloid and never had a problem. My last batch I tried Supler Klear and it never cleared after several weeks. So I added some Sparkalloid figuring I had nothing to lose and it cleared within days. I won't use Super Klear again for Pee.


----------



## Brian (Dec 31, 2010)

WinoOutWest said:


> Brian,
> I've done 3 batches of Pee with Sparkolloid and never had a problem. My last batch I tried Supler Klear and it never cleared after several weeks. So I added some Sparkalloid figuring I had nothing to lose and it cleared within days. I won't use Super Klear again for Pee.



Cool Wino! Thanks for that tip.. I will try that on the batch I am making now..


----------



## Medieval (Jan 1, 2011)

I have made one batch of SP before and I used bentonite that worked great.

Here is a video of my first SP clearing using bentonite. It started to clear withing the first 30 minutes but I let it clear about 5 days this shot is on the third day.

Skeeter Pee Clearing
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi2s8UIma8w[/ame]


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Gonna give it another week now that I've added some pectic enzyme. If it doesn't clear...oh well. Gonna be gone pretty quick anyway and I'm starting another batch here in a few days.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Medieval said:


> I have made one batch of SP before and I used bentonite that worked great.
> 
> Here is a video of my first SP clearing using bentonite. It started to clear withing the first 30 minutes but I let it clear about 5 days this shot is on the third day.
> 
> ...




Is that like watching paint dry? LOL


----------



## Medieval (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL... Even better Tom. Took that while I waited for the coffee to finish brewing


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 4, 2011)

*Update: * I added Bentonite to it on Sunday and guess what...yesterday (Monday) when I got home...IT WAS CLEAR!  I was so completely stoked! Guess the positive charge from the Sparkolloid and the negative charge from the Bentonite is exactly what it needed. Definitely pay attention to the warnings from Lon though...this stuff sure does sneak up on you.


----------



## Brian (Jan 4, 2011)

Pretty in Pink! Looks great! Its making me thirsty..


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 5, 2011)

saintprovogirl said:


> *Update: * I added Bentonite to it on Sunday and guess what...yesterday (Monday) when I got home...IT WAS CLEAR!  I was so completely stoked! Guess the positive charge from the Sparkolloid and the negative charge from the Bentonite is exactly what it needed. Definitely pay attention to the warnings from Lon though...this stuff sure does sneak up on you.



Gee, I hope the bottle on the chair isn't the one you're dirinking from. You'll be missing work tomorrow for sure.

The bottles of SP look great! They look simply scrumptious.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Gee, I hope the bottle on the chair isn't the one you're dirinking from. You'll be missing work tomorrow for sure.
> 
> The bottles of SP look great! They look simply scrumptious.



Haha...definitely woke up late the next day!


----------

